# 3.1 Kilos Of gold Scrap Uv EP-ROMS & Plastic Chips



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250897016674 


250897016674


Thnx


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 21, 2011)

High shipping!


----------



## Ellie (Sep 21, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> High shipping!



well....the weight..... is worth about 20-25e...plus the Registered Fee +2.5e
i think its Ok...... for USA Buyers..
Butif the lot worth something At the End Maybe Some Discount for Shipping....

Thnx For Let me Know ...


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 22, 2011)

He is quite right. overseas shipping from europe with state post offices is overkill. If I would send parcel of up to 3.5kilo (7pounds) with anpost it will cost me 44 euro normal and 48 euro registered. Only option is to break up lot to smaller sizes. 
Packet up to 1.5 kilo with anpost will cost 16.6 or 21 euro registered.

Sending heavier items overseas is not good deal for anybody unless it is of significant value.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 22, 2011)

excactly patnor1011 .......
mAYbe the idea to split into smaller lot's Save some Shipping indeed....


Thnx


----------



## Ellie (Sep 25, 2011)

Less Than One Day Left..........


----------



## notch (Sep 25, 2011)

Ellie said:


> Less Than One Day Left..........



Save your money for something worthwhile. All I see is plastic,solder/KOVAR and Ceramic. If there were any high-yield chips, they would be right on top.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 26, 2011)

notch said:


> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> > Less Than One Day Left..........
> ...



It is his auction.
But truth is that even if they will go for 1$ any shipping will probably cost more than they have inside.


----------



## Ellie (Sep 27, 2011)

Im Allready throw away All the Plastics.....
Maybe in the future i give a try with only + more ep-roms

Thnx


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 27, 2011)

Do not throw them away. There may be refiners or buyers down in Greece who will pay something. They are just not really suitable for shipping internationally in kilo - volumes.


----------

